# Big Als Barrie



## cichlidsnorth (Dec 2, 2009)

I dont normally crap on LFS but I have to today. I was in Big Als Barrie location today and it was brutal. I have never seen a fish room so sickly!! There were dead fish in MANY tanks and most of the rest of the fish were on there way! The quality of the african cichlids was horrible!! I will not EVER buy fish to put in my home from there. I have noticed the last few times I have been there to buy supplies that the fish room was going down hill, it is at the bottom of the hill as far as I can see now. But they just keep scooping fish out to uneducated or unsuspecting customers who have the stores trust. If u are new to fish keeping Go elsewhere to buy your new pets.
Take this thread for what u want, I dont own a fish store or sell very many fish so u can be assured Im not bashing them for my own good, just sick of seeing people trying to get into the hobby waste thier money on fish there!!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

What did you expect?
Barrie.


----------



## cichlidsnorth (Dec 2, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> What did you expect?
> Barrie.


 What kind of a post is that? I expect them to be better than that!! I dont expect hobbiest quality throughout the store but at least some what healthy fish. I simply put this post up for anyone on here who maybe new to the hobby and doesnt know any better than to buy fish that are not healthy.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I was there on Sunday, I didnt spend much time in the fish room but I didnt see many sick fish. It looked like they got a shippment not too long ago so some dead fish are to be expected, I saw 2 staff cleaning tanks, one salt water tank was taken off the system and was having a 50+% water change being done.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

cichlidsnorth said:


> What kind of a post is that? I expect them to be better than that!! I dont expect hobbiest quality throughout the store but at least some what healthy fish. I simply put this post up for anyone on here who maybe new to the hobby and doesnt know any better than to buy fish that are not healthy.


I lived in Barrie for two years and found a general lack of professionalism at the retail level most of the time.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like the Brampton location. I only buy supplies since its close but never any live stock. Selection is not good and does not look cared for. Ive been to a few big al's and Brampton's is the worst Ive seen yet


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Big Jim said:


> Sounds like the Brampton location. I only buy supplies since its close but never any live stock. Selection is not good and does not look cared for. Ive been to a few big al's and Brampton's is the worst Ive seen yet


I second that I was just there this week and it was very disappointing.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been to both Brampton & Barrie BA and was not impress with both locations. Still like the Scarborough & Mississauga BA for their great selection.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Big Jim said:


> Sounds like the Brampton location. I only buy supplies since its close but never any live stock. Selection is not good and does not look cared for. Ive been to a few big al's and Brampton's is the worst Ive seen yet


I was there last week. AWFUL. I am from Kitchener so usually go there. I was expecting a bigger, better Big Al's but was very disappointed.

Staff was friendly, but their fish were a disgrace.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Went to Big Al's Missisauga today, GREAT experience! Clean, friendly staff, not floaters, all in all a great store. 

I was looking for red belly piranha and they didnt have any, but I wasnt going to buy anyway.

Amazing the differences this chain has from store to store.


----------

